# Hands On Coffee Roasters



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Received my Lusty Glaze espresso blend today from Paul at Hands On and ran a latte for my wife and an espresso for myself. Jan liked it, which is always a good sign, and my espresso was a lovely, silky cup of smooth brown crema almost all the way through. I can still taste dark chocolate in my mouth now. Paul said it would be smooth, and I can't believe how right he was! Quite possibly the best texture of espresso I've ever made with the Gaggia Classic, which I can only assume is down to the beans.

Very impressed, Paul







Nice one. I'll be back for more, for sure.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I received mine on Wednesday and made an Espresso & Latte yesterday. I wholeheartedly agree with your comments too, Mike!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

damn that sounds right up my alley, Laura loves choccy tinged flat whites/cappas too.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That's great feedback from a tough audience Paul









Keep up the great work


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

This abundance of good coffee to try is becoming problematic. I can drink only so much!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Here's a 27 second ristretto with the bottomless PF. I'm finding these beans emulsify really well for a nice gloopy naked shot, especially at around 21g.


----------



## HandsOnRoaster (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you all for the feedback. It's really good to read after all the time we've spent getting our Lusty Glaze espresso how we want it. Being a small roaster means we're not able to have a range of different roasts covering the different 'tastes' that people might have in an espresso. So instead we've taken a risk and done the one thing that you can do when you're small (and haven't got thousands of customers): roast beans that make a great espresso according to our own tastes, to a style that we like best, and also hopefully a little bit different!

Not everybody will necessarily want a really smooth and chocolatey espresso, so we know it won't be to everyones taste, but we felt this style wasn't as common as it could be in the UK - we also thought that a lighter roast suited this coffee best. We spent a bit of time in New Zealand where this style of espresso was more common, so hopefully there'll be enough people who like it more locally so that we can keep roasting!

Cheers,


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Paul , Laura and I will be on a little Holiday in Cornwall late september, can we drop in for a tour and purchase some beans??

Cheers

Gary


----------



## HandsOnRoaster (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Gary,

Yes of course, just let us know when you plan to be in our area and I'll turn the espresso machine on!

Cheers,


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I ran out of Lusty Glaze today Paul! Will email you an order over...


----------



## miguelbel (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi Paul,

Do you mainly sell your beans online or do you run a stall in local markets and/or supply local shops?

I live in Porthleven and I really can't wait to try your lusty glaze beans!


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

I love lusty glaze and hands on are great! Paul did me some greens a couple of weeks ago so I've been working my way through those!


----------



## ripley (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm also very impressed with hands on and not just the beans. Being a "noob" lusty was my first ever bag of fresh beans a couple of weeks ago - I admit I struggled with them initially - but on Thursday made the most fantastic Americano - I never had chocolate but salty caramel that made my lips and mouth tingle for hours - you know the after taste you get from a star bar? It was like that - kinda









Just ordered a Kg of their black cough to see how that is - I love the e-mail recognition of being a returning customer, nice, very nice.

cheers


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I much preferred the Lusty, although the Chough is good. Let us know what you think


----------



## ripley (Jan 16, 2012)

Expobarista said:


> I much preferred the Lusty, although the Chough is good. Let us know what you think


will do, I'm looking at their web page and literally drooling


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

In return, I'll tell you what I think about the three different types of Extract espresso that arrived yesterday. They are staying in the cupboard until wednesday when they will be at their peak. I'm training my taste buds at the moment with some fairly crappy Coffee Latino Mocha Java. Whatever I have after that will taste good.

I seem to recall the Chough was like black treacle...which is nice, whereas the Lusty was very chocolatey


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I preferred black chough brewed rather than espresso. It makes quite a formidable drink, in a good way - like a pint of stout, all smokey, meaty and deep. Anyone tried their North Coast roast?


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

I can't get my lusty to taste of choc at all


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Think 80% cocoa, not Dairy Milk


----------



## ripley (Jan 16, 2012)

brun said:


> I can't get my lusty to taste of choc at all


Brun

I switched to using a naked portafilter today and got the cocoa taste. It could be because it allowed more coffee than the standard non pressurised basket but who knows?. Unfortunately I have just run out so I've opened a bag of Italian from happy donkey and have a bag of jailbreak from hasbean to try, can't say I'm terribly exited about them, had the italian before and its fine, jailbreak is new but I already miss the paper bag from my lusty


----------

